# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How to COUNTIF blank cells?

## Soapman

How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is General

----------


## SteveG

Assuming your range is A1:A10 you could use

=COUNTBLANK(A1:A10)

Formulas in your range that return "" are counted but zeros are not.  

HTH

Steve

----------


## Ken Wright

=COUNTBLANK()  (Can't remember if you need analysis toolpak installed or
not)

or

=COUNTIF(Range,"")

--
Regards
Ken.......................    Microsoft MVP - Excel
Sys Spec - Win XP Pro /  XL 97/00/02/03

------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------
It's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission :-)
------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------



"Soapman" <Soapman@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:E051CB1B-49E9-4CCE-86CE-7BEF691EDD3A@microsoft.com...
> How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is Genera

----------


## Biff

Hi!

Empty cells or cells that contain formula blanks ( "" ) or both?

This counts both:

=COUNTBLANK(A1:E1)

This will only count the cells that contain formula blanks:

=SUMPRODUCT(--(ISTEXT(A1:E1)),--(LEN(A1:E1)=0))

Biff

"Soapman" <Soapman@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:E051CB1B-49E9-4CCE-86CE-7BEF691EDD3A@microsoft.com...
> How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is General

----------


## Ron Coderre

Try one of these:

=COUNTIF(A1:A100,"")

=COUNTBLANK(A1:A100)

Does that help?

***********
Regards,
Ron

XL2002, WinXP-Pro


"Soapman" wrote:

> How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is Genera

----------


## Gary''s Student

Use COUNTBLANK()
--
Gary's Student


"Soapman" wrote:

> How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is General

----------


## Kevin Vaughn

Apparently not as I have never installed the analyis toolpak and countlbank
worked fine for me.
--
Kevin Vaughn


"Ken Wright" wrote:

> =COUNTBLANK()  (Can't remember if you need analysis toolpak installed or
> not)
>
> or
>
> =COUNTIF(Range,"")
>
> --
> Regards
>            Ken.......................    Microsoft MVP - Excel
>               Sys Spec - Win XP Pro /  XL 97/00/02/03
>
> ------------------------------Â*------------------------------Â*----------------
> It's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission :-)
> ------------------------------Â*------------------------------Â*----------------
>
>
>
> "Soapman" <Soapman@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:E051CB1B-49E9-4CCE-86CE-7BEF691EDD3A@microsoft.com...
> > How do I COUNTIF blank cells.  Format of cell is Genera
>
>
>

----------

